# Bought one this evening!



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also love my DeWalt planer , but you're giving a 5 star review on something that you haven't even used yet !
I'm happy for you that you bought one , but….this is not a review.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

First - welcome to LJs.

Second - congratulations on your new planer. I'm confident you will be very pleased with it. My 733 (predecessor to the 734) has performed flawlessly for over 10 years.

One word of advice - never try to take too much off in a single pass. With hardwoods, I consider 1/32nd of an inch to be the limit on a board wider than 6".

After you have used this new machine for a while you should come back and give us a real review.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

That looks very familiar, I'm on my third or fourth set of blades in the 5 or 6 years I've owned mine. Enjoy!


----------



## cedarcanoeman (Dec 5, 2009)

I have had mine since december09 and have run hundreds of feet through it. I sure takes a rough cut board and turns it into a beautiful piece. I did have a knarly knot in a piece of cedar gouge all three blades deeply, nice to be able to turn them around and go back to work. I believe you will enjoy this planer. It does make long curled chips and with dust collection pulls them right away. I give my unit 5 stars.
Do take thin runs at a time though and have fun.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

My experiences are similar to cedarcanoeman above. hundreds of BD ft of raw red oak and it's still doing a smooth job.


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

I enjoy mine as well. No complaints. Wear ear protection.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Apologies for putting this thread on the review section but I wanted to express thanks to all for their input.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

So you should call it a gloat, not a review.
And it would be justified.
Lee


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I,ve owned mine 2 years….I think you'll be  !!!


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

Purchased one in December, 2009. Used it for the first time yesterday on hickory and it worked great.


----------

